# i want a new camera



## ARS.photography.MS (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey y'all! I am shopping for a new camera. I've had my Sony a300 for 6 years. It was my very first dslr camera and has been wonderful and easy to learn. I've recently started doing photography sessions on the side and I'm ready to upgrade my camera. But I'm not sure what I want. Part of me wants to stay with sony because I've had no issues with my current and its been easy to learn...but I've been told by several I should go to canon or nikon....
I've had my eye on sony a65...I like the 24.3 mp but I don't really need video....but most I've looked at in all 3 brands, with the higher mp, has video as well....
So....my question to you....what would you guys suggest as my best investment? I'm partial to sony but I can adapt to change easily....
Thanks in advance y'all!

P.s. my interests are weddings, senior portraits, children, family, and nature(mostly flowers)....


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 30, 2013)

What lenses do you have for your Sony?
What focal lengths are you thinking about using ?
You plan on flash/studio photography?


----------



## Overread (Mar 30, 2013)

Video is pretty much a standard feature on DSLRs in todays market (its a natural evolution and use of the live-view mode that they've all had for quite some time now). so you'll likely get it on whatever DSLR you get unless you opt for the second hand market.

Sony make some good stuff, that said their primary range of lenses is somewhat more limited than Canon or Nikon (specifically Sony often have limited diversity, especailly with regard to price structure - where as Canon and Nikon tend to offer a wider range of lenses over a wider selection of prices). In addition Sony has their own flash hotshoe mount design whilst Canon and Nikon share the same design, which can limit the market for Sony for 3rd party flash accessories (of course if you're shooting with flash off camera with remote control then that is mostly a null issue). 

In the end the key is to put your criteria on the table and to see what your interests, needs and requirements are. Also see what your limitations are for your current setup - what do you want it to do that it can't do currently? 

In the end good photography comes from good photography skills and equipment that allows you to realise your vision and creativity whilst under the least possible number of limitations. Brand is mostly a case of experience and preference unless you get into specific subjects and requirments, then you can make some division between the market options .


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 30, 2013)

I like new toys!  New cams worth it to me all day when its a real upgrade.  Just curious, is this your fb page/advertisement:  

I am available for engagement/weddings, maternity/newborn, children, family, senior portraits, cheer/sports, special 
 occasions(like 1st birthday!), and with your pet sessions. i can come to you, you can come to me, we can find locations 
 together, you decide location, or I can locate some places! Contact me ASAP to book your session now!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Mar 30, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I like new toys!  New cams worth it to me all day when its a real upgrade.  Just curious, is this your fb page/advertisement:
> 
> I am available for engagement/weddings, maternity/newborn, children, family, senior portraits, cheer/sports, special
> occasions(like 1st birthday!), and with your pet sessions. i can come to you, you can come to me, we can find locations
> ...


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Mar 30, 2013)

Overread said:


> Video is pretty much a standard feature on DSLRs in todays market (its a natural evolution and use of the live-view mode that they've all had for quite some time now). so you'll likely get it on whatever DSLR you get unless you opt for the second hand market.
> 
> Sony make some good stuff, that said their primary range of lenses is somewhat more limited than Canon or Nikon (specifically Sony often have limited diversity, especailly with regard to price structure - where as Canon and Nikon tend to offer a wider range of lenses over a wider selection of prices). In addition Sony has their own flash hotshoe mount design whilst Canon and Nikon share the same design, which can limit the market for Sony for 3rd party flash accessories (of course if you're shooting with flash off camera with remote control then that is mostly a null issue).
> 
> ...



Yes! I've noticed that about sony lenses compared to other brands...which makes me second guess sony a65....since I bought my a300 bundle, I've not purchased any new lenses...but if I buy new, I will most likely not buy the bundle and go for better lenses....


----------



## Janeen (Mar 30, 2013)

I went through this for months!  It's such a hard decision & of course you want to spend that money wisely!  After months of research,  I FINALLY decided on the Sony a77 & have no regrets!  Awesome camera!


----------



## nmoody (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking at your consideration for the A65 then you budget looks to be around $1K for a new camera. This puts you in the price range for a Nikon D5200 and a Canon T4i.

Not sure what you have for lenses but they will not transfer over if you go with Nikon or Canon, so you will need to re-buy them. I personally would switch to either Canon or Nikon because of their vast lens and accessories, but if its going to cost too much for you to switch its clearly not worth it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 30, 2013)

nmoody said:


> Looking at your consideration for the A65 then you budget looks to be around $1K for a new camera. This puts you in the price range for a Nikon D5200 and a Canon T4i.
> 
> Not sure what you have for lenses but they will not transfer over if you go with Nikon or Canon, so you will need to re-buy them. I personally would switch to either Canon or Nikon because of their vast lens and accessories, but if its going to cost too much for you to switch its clearly not worth it.



^^^not bad for a working wedding photographer!


----------



## nmoody (Mar 30, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> ^^^not bad for a working wedding photographer!



Yeah these are more consumer end camera's not professional. I was just trying to guess her budget since it was not listed.

But if you want to get equipment more commonly used for weddings you need something with much better low light abilities like a full frame sensor and 2.8 glass.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^she's available for weddings now, with her old camera


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Mar 30, 2013)

I have my first wedding June 1, 2013. Did my second senior portrait session yesterday afternoon. And have done several family sessions...staying booked every weekend! Yay me!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Mar 30, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> What lenses do you have for your Sony?
> What focal lengths are you thinking about using ?
> You plan on flash/studio photography?



For.my sony I have 18-55 mm, f3.5-5.6 and also 70-300mm....it came with the camera in a kit....
If my business grows I will eventually open a studio as well...


----------

